# The Yachtsman, Myrtle Beach owners?



## Art4th (Apr 4, 2007)

I recently purchased a summer week at the Yachtsman and would like to hear from any current (or former) owners about the process for reserving your week each year, and any other useful information you may have.. You can post here, or send me a PM.

Thanks, Art


----------



## momofone (Apr 3, 2012)

I was looking into the Yachtsman as my timeshare. Any thoughts from owners?


----------



## Pro (Apr 3, 2012)

Is this some kind of TUG record?  Bringing a five year old post back to life.


----------



## momofone (Apr 3, 2012)

Pro said:


> Is this some kind of TUG record?  Bringing a five year old post back to life.



Just looking for advice. If you have any - thanks.


----------



## ttt (Apr 4, 2012)

This resort has a unique approach to reserving Red weeks. Each red week owner is assigned 100 points each year. Prime summer weeks require more then 100 points, lesser red weeks require less. So you can save up your points from one year to the next and reserve a prime red week. This method assures that there is some rotation between owners when reserving prime red weeks.


----------



## momofone (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats helpful to know. thank you


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 4, 2012)

I stayed at the Yachtsman a number of years ago.  My recollection is that units were small.  Location is in relatively high traffic area.  Shortly after staying at the Yachtsman I bought (resale market) at Peppertree by the Sea in No. Myrtle Beach.  Also small units, non highrise,  less congestion and opens right on a  big wide beach.  Just my personal choice.  Not knocking Yachtsman.

George


----------



## momofone (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks - there is alot of peppertree for sale right now also.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 4, 2012)

momofone said:


> Thanks - there is alot of peppertree for sale right now also.



I'm recommending Peppertree by the Sea, none of the other Peppertrees.  Peppertree by the Sea is well managed with an Owner populated HOA.  I'm not sure who runs the rest of the Peppertrees.

George


----------

